# Caught Herr...Pics



## D. Walker (Nov 17, 2005)

Pictures of the trip to the Landcut.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice trout


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

wow....


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Congratulations on a beautiful, fat, trophy trout. How about length, weight, lure, release/mount?


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Hey Kenny, see previous post.


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

Man Whata Trout! Congrats, Beautiful Fish.jvk


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Id say you had a pretty decent trip. Great photos.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

She's a handful....great fish!!
Tight Knot


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

D.Walker, You sure have posted some nice pics of fish lately. Congrats on the Big gurl!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Those are some hellacious fish. Good work. 

That's one of my goals/dreams, to one day catch a 30" trout. No doubt i would of put her on the wall.


----------



## kingalingdingaling (Sep 17, 2005)

where is the land cut???


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

South of Baffin Bay


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm curious...what were you throwin???? Nice pics, congrats on the monster momma! LOL


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

congrats on a real monster......


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Those pics arent just of 1 fish..there are 3 i think


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

anton said:


> Those pics arent just of 1 fish..there are 3 i think


it sure looks like it (the spots) But awesome catch any way..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks like two different monsters...................


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Sweet*

Nice..


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Yea looks like maybe 2 diffrent ones. In his other post he said he caught i think 3 nice sized ones. Matter of fact is those are HUGE trout


----------



## John Mills (Mar 25, 2006)

Real nice trout, where were you fishing?


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

That is definitely 3 different fish, look at the fins, tails, and spots. Nice Catch


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

SAVE ONE FOR THE REST OF US goshh. ha. awsome stringer.


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice fish bud. Wish it was me holding those nice specs. 

btw, who cares if it's the same fish. so he posted 3 pics of the same fish. big deal if he did, big deal if he didn't. What is going on with all these picture and report police lately!

-KC


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree KC............that is one nice *** trout looks close to double digit. It's amazing all the people out there.................I believe I would have took a roll and posted them all!!!!!!!!!!!! great report 

TS


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Sweet!!! Fish!!!


----------



## Spekaholic (May 21, 2004)

Awesome fish!

Is there a story to go along?


----------



## Spekaholic (May 21, 2004)

Spekaholic said:


> Awesome fish!
> 
> Is there a story to go along?


My bad! Saw the details further down on the page. Great job!


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Now thats 3 nice trout ;-)


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Croaker or shrimp?

Nice trout.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

SSMike said:


> Croaker or shrimp?
> 
> Nice trout.


Norton Sand Eels

Kelly


----------



## Garwoodie (Apr 19, 2006)

Heck of a fish, congrats!!


----------



## nautic2200 (Jan 28, 2006)

Dang! He caught three in one day bigger than any one I have ever caught. Nice catch!


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

nice, very nice


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope, but if you read his other post it said he caught 3 nice trout biggest being 30" so i was wondering if it was three diffrent fish. Didnt mean to be a "report police"



KarateCowboy said:


> Nice fish bud. Wish it was me holding those nice specs.
> 
> btw, who cares if it's the same fish. so he posted 3 pics of the same fish. big deal if he did, big deal if he didn't. What is going on with all these picture and report police lately!
> 
> -KC


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

congratulations! beautiful fish!


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

Just Enjoy The Pixs People And Drool What You Cant Catch!


----------



## ladyangelfish (Mar 31, 2006)

I hope you kept that one for the wall, that's sure is a pretty fish. Congrats!


----------



## D. Walker (Nov 17, 2005)

Keep fishing it only took me 22 years. Opening that guide service some time next year. Oh and she's going on the wall.


----------



## D. Walker (Nov 17, 2005)

It's three different fish 1-30, 1-29, 1-28. hella of a day.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

WOW...nice catch D. Walker. PM info once you get the guide service opened!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice catch. That is a day that will last a lifetime.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

took me 17 years to get one over 9...im still waiting for that beauty over 10


----------



## Maverick (Feb 18, 2006)

What a trout!!!


----------

